
Why games will take over our lives - pavel
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/04/05/games.schell/?hpt=T2
======
mcormier
Sounds like quack talk to me. What about that virtual reality I was promised
in the 90's.

------
asimjalis
I think he is using a very broad definition of "game". Jesse Schell would say
that HN is a game where we are all trying to win by desperately pleading to be
voted up.

